
Airbnb for physical goods, lease your items to others - ValQD
https://www.daylui.com/
======
th0br0
\- The item detail page doesn't show the distance. The actual location is
hidden on the map tab.

\- Show information on packaging? If I rent an Xbox with 60 games. Do I get
that in multiple bags. In a sport bag. In a case ... ?

\- I found objects by the same user in vastly different locations (i.e. London
+ Rio de Janeiro)

\- AirBnb only shows a rough location. Never a specific location due to
security. It seems that you show the precise user location.

\- You expose quite a bit of server information through HTTP headers...
X-Powered-By: PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.14

------
dozzie
It's not like it wasn't tried before, e.g. with tools.

~~~
bruceb
This has been tried a couple times. At least 2 of the categories here, drones
and cameras, are just begging to have disputes over damage.

Need to think about the model more if it is going to have a chance to succeed.
As it is now it will now.

------
pacmanche
Cannot sign-up because my name is Bøcker-Larsen. Really?

